# Thinking of getting a snail...



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

So I found out that my ghost shrimp were getting murdered by my lovely little female betta fish, Sapphire. I found her annihilating one to death and then eating it. She's a voracious eater and I believe I'm feeding her enough to satisfy her needs. I have flakes, pellets, bloodworms, and sun dried baby shrimp I crush into piece for her as treats from time to time. She gets something different each day. So I don't know what led her to killing and eating my poor ghost shrimp. 

I'm rambling...ANYWAYS...

I was thinking of getting a mystery snail or some sort of snail instead as a bottom feeder and such. I have a rather large container of shrimp pellets that my ghost shrimp ate so I was wondering if that's what I could feed a snail. 

If that's the case then awesome. If not then what should I feed a snail? 

I'll probably be going to Petsmart within the next couple of hours so fast responses would be nice and if not that's fine. I can wait.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Mystery Snails are awesome!  However, if you already know your girl is aggressive I would be hesitant about putting any tankmates in with her. Snails have antennae which can look like worms to some fish, and may be bitten off (they will grow back, but it's not pleasant for the snail, especially if it happens continuously). They will eat pretty much anything dead, as well as sinking pellets. In my opinion algae wafers are the best things to feed them; my snail Gary noms on them like crazy! But anyways, that's just my two cents on the subject.


----------



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

LinkLover said:


> Mystery Snails are awesome!  However, if you already know your girl is aggressive I would be hesitant about putting any tankmates in with her. Snails have antennae which can look like worms to some fish, and may be bitten off (they will grow back, but it's not pleasant for the snail, especially if it happens continuously). They will eat pretty much anything dead, as well as sinking pellets. In my opinion algae wafers are the best things to feed them; my snail Gary noms on them like crazy! But anyways, that's just my two cents on the subject.


Well I did a little online research and I read that mystery snails massive waste producers. Don't think I want that for my tank. Plus it doesnt seem like many people like them. My female betta fish never used to be aggressive but when it comes to food she's rather crazy and she acts as if I've never fed her in her entire life. I don't know what's up with that. So for now I'm on the fence about a mystery snail until I get more responses.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, they are basically cute little poop factories.  Like I said I personally love them, and my snail Gary actually has his own ten gallon tank. But if you don't want to deal with a bunch of waste, and think your girl might try and make a snack out of them, then I would hold off on getting one for now. But obviously listen to other people's opinions and make your decision from there. And if you have any other questions about them feel free to PM me any time.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I have Mystery, Nerite, MTS & unfortuantely some ramshorn snail that hitched in on some plants - I LOVE the mystery & Nerites. My tanks are CLEAN of debri & algae because of them. Bio Load? Yes if you don't have the proper sized tank or do the proper maintenance it could be a problem. I have them in a 5.5g, 3 10g & a 46g tank, one Mystery per tank. They don't reproduce like pond, ramshorn, MTS & some other snails. You have to remember, each type of snail has a job, they do not all eat the same waste or algae in a tank therefore to have a good eco system you have to mix things up. Just my opinion & experience.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

apple snails!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Mystery snails are poo machines! I'm a clean freak so it's annoying to go after them with the turkey baster to get rid of the poo but I have to say they are funny. Mine is a daredevil and I see it constantly going up the plants only to pick a leaf off 1/2 way or all the way to the top then drop to the bottom and eat the leaf then does it again. I didn't know they could climb like that and even the betta looks at the snail like "WTH!! What is going on here?!?".


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Apples and Mysteries are the same family, different species.

I have horned nerites, MTS, I think 2 rams right now, and a trapdoor snail. MTS are great substrate cleaners, they keep sand stirred up so there's no gas buildup. Nerites clean the walls, the rams clean the plants, the Trapdoor gets to what the nerites and rams miss. lol


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if she is aggressive i would go with a true trapdoor snail like a nerite. however as stated above they can eat their antennae. all snails have positives and negatives about them. some are poop factories and others reproduce like crazy. nerites when they are well fed lay eggs all over the place. the eggs won't hatch in fresh water, so they won't over populate. i found that these are the only ones that work with my ct female(super aggressive). i tried a small pond snail, within minutes she had flipped him over and ate him. the nerites being trapdoor snails can completely retreat into their shells. apple and briggs can't retreat, she may end up slowly eating them or pestering them so much they hide and won't come out to eat.. snails are also great for telling you when your params are off, by coming out of the water and staying at the top of the tank.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Nerites also reproduce sexually so you need a male and a female to see eggs anyway. however eggs don't hatch in freshwater like was mentioned, only in brackish. they are pretty well protected though, maybe they'd be worth a shot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i have a red spot nerite all alone in one of my tanks and she produces tons of eggs. it looks like she's decorating for christmas. also if a nerite gets out of the tank ,even if they have been out for a few days, put them back in the water for awhile. i thought mine was for sure dead, she was out of the water for atleast a couple of days, tossed her back in and she was fine. i almost threw her away.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

How big is the tank? If its cycled AND you keep up with water changes - apple snails are pretty neat but I would suggest at least 5G or bigger since they can get large. Nerites are pretty cool too. 

Pond snails and ramshorns will reproduce like mad if you have more then 1 in the tank. I got one lone pond snail that hitchhiked on some duckweed. He is a pretty neat little dude but very small. inda worried the betta will eat him


----------

